# 2nd posting HELP!! Glucose test



## bkwrmz7 (Mar 10, 2010)

Can someone tell me the difference between these 3 codes? 82962 for checking blood sugar level by glucose meter right? If you put blood on a strip it's 82948 or 82947 depending on if you use a regeant strip right?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Mar 17, 2010)

Hope this helps

82947  
Glucose; quantitative, blood (except reagent strip)  
Lay Description      
This test may be requested as a fasting blood sugar (FBS). This quantitative test is used to evaluate disorders of carbohydrate metabolism. The patient has ordinarily fasted for eight hours. Method is enzymatic 

82948  
Glucose; blood, reagent strip  
Lay Description      
This test is used to monitor disorders of carbohydrate metabolism. Blood specimen is obtained by finger stick. A drop of blood is placed on the reagent strip for a specified amount of time. When the prescribed amount of time has elapsed, the strip is blotted and the reagent strip is compared to a color chart. Method is reagent strip with visual comparison.  

82962  
Glucose, blood by glucose monitoring device(s) cleared by the FDA specifically for home use  
Lay Description      
This test is used to monitor disorders of carbohydrate metabolism. This test reports blood glucose monitoring by an FDA-approved device. While the code states that it is for home use, these devices may also be used in the physician office. Blood is obtained by finger stick. Method is enzymatic, electrochemical, or spectrophotometry by small portable device designed for home glucose testing.


----------

